# Wethering



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So... being as I'm hoping to breed my girls soon... and will be facing my first goat kids... I'm curious about wethering the boys. While I'd love to see only doelings be born... I know it's probably unlikely. So, in the event I get a boy (or boys)... what's the best way to deal with wethering? I only have two does and MAY keep one doeling, bringing my total to 3. I am a "backyard goat" gal, and don't have room for more than that... so I don't want to spend a bunch of money on fancy equipment for that I'll use one or two times every one or two years. I'm also a lil on the squeamish side when it comes to doing things that cause pain to cute little animals. I mean, I do my own vaccines and I'm fine with it... but I am guessing there will be a TAD bit more screaming involved when I'm dealing with little goat gonads.  

Am I better off hiring someone to come do it, who has the right tools and experience? I've read there's several ways to do it... is one better/more humane? Just trying to be prepared before I need to be.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The most common way is to band them. The tool with bands costs around 12 or so (cant remember)
It's not difficult at all but you will need a helper. It's uncomfortable at first. Some run off lay down & check what has just happened & others could care less.
They might walk funny for a few days but that's about the extent of it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I banded. One was a complete drama king, but the others cried for a few minutes, then were instantly distracted by hay. They'll be uncomfortable for a bit ... we give them Ow-Eze and send them to bed to sleep the worst of it off. In the morning they were a little "ouchie" but other than that were okay. :thumb:


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

How old can they still be banded? One of the ones we are getting is a yearling buck that we want to wether right away. I was thinking I'd call my vet to do it since I don't have a clue!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

zubbycat said:


> How old can they still be banded? One of the ones we are getting is a yearling buck that we want to wether right away. I was thinking I'd call my vet to do it since I don't have a clue!


If it were me I would have the vet do him as well he is probably pretty large.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

zubbycat said:


> How old can they still be banded? One of the ones we are getting is a yearling buck that we want to wether right away. I was thinking I'd call my vet to do it since I don't have a clue!


Watch the youtube videos.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is easier on the older ones to have the vet do it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Jen, I have banded my boys since that is the only way I found that someone could show me around here... It was surprising how little it affected the boys. Last year they slowed down for the day and were bouncing again by the next day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We castrated surgically for many years. I held the buckling while hubby cut the sack and pulled out the testicles. There was never a problem. Poured some iodine on the cut, gave them a bottle and let them go. They would walk bow-legged for a day but soon forget it.
We are getting older and found it harder to hold down the kids. Last year we did one surgical and three we banded. All of them turned out fine. The thing I like best about banding is that they do not have an empty sack hanging there between their legs. (Especially if they are to be a pet.)
So, whatever you choose; it should be what you feel comfortable with. Surgical is cheapest, banding is quick and inexpensive, the burdizzo is quite expensive and I have never used it; but others swear by it.
Good luck to you whatever you decide.


----------

